# [Q] Pls help me to Need to send a large number of text messages.



## shaneaus (Jun 9, 2011)

I use my device for work. I coordinate/schedule jobs in which there are many people who can work certain slots. So, I'll send out one text message to about 75-84 individuals. Then the ones who can work reply. Later, I send out another mass SMS advising of remaining slots to be filled.

My issue is this. In the Android code a section checks for the number of text messages send within the last hour. If you exceed 100 messages - then, Android throws an error for every message afterwards within that hour and the user has to select "OK" to send an SMS. So, at times I have to sit there and select "OK" over and over again for several minutes while the over limit SMS's are sent....

I found an old record on how to fix this issue here.

However, this APPEARS to be an old solution. I was unable to find this setting or the table "gservices" in "/data/data/com.android.providers.settings/databases/settings.db

[background=transparent]Does anyone know where this was moved or change this setting?[/background]

[background=transparent]My device is a an LTE Galaxy Nexus. [/background]
[background=transparent]I'm running AOKP-build 33. But, I would think this setting would be generic to all of the current ROMs.[/background]

[background=transparent]Thanks to any advice.[/background]


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

An easier fix would be to use google voice to do it.


----------



## shaneaus (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm.... So, no solutions....

@Jellybellys - I don't use Google voice for my texting - and, GV doesn't recognize "groups." So, that is not an option.

I hate posting stuff like this on the General forum. NEVER any responses. But, if I post it in the dev section it'll get moved here anyway. :-( At least that is my experience on most forums.


----------

